# Defrosting Fish



## SubwayScriptures (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm curious what people think is the most effective way to defrost frozen fish (mostly the vacuum packed cheap stuff, not like a fresh fish that i caught and scaled). 

I'm trying to get more fish and healthy meats into my diet but fresh fish is so expensive. I feel like frozen fish fillets might be a decent (and cheaper) alternative.

Usually I just take it out and either throw it in the fridge or on the counter, but I never seem to let it thaw enough in the fridge and a birdie once told me that leaving meats on the counter leads to bacteria growth.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 21, 2011)

If the fish is vacuum packed in plastic, you can submerge it in *cold* water, preferably slowly running, and it will defrost very quickly and safely.

P.S. the little birdie was right.


----------



## joesfolk (Jan 21, 2011)

That would be my course of action.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jan 22, 2011)

And if it is vacuumed packed in plastic, do not remove the plastic before thawing.  All the liquid in the fish will be lost and your fish will have a nasty texture.  I have noticed this particulary with cod.


----------



## LindaZ (Jan 22, 2011)

Either refrigerator or cold water for me. Fish is one of those things I don't take chances with. I would never leave it on the counter to thaw. I'm cautious with bacteria as the subscribers to this forum can tell you -


----------



## GB (Jan 22, 2011)

The cold water method is the best quickest safest way to defrost anything. What I often end up doing is putting it in the cold water and putting that in the fridge. That way I know the water will stay at a safe temp.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 22, 2011)

Same here. And I change out the water, just to keep it fresh.
I use running water as little as possible due to a bad septic system, but running water does seem to work more quickly.


----------



## GrillingFool (Jan 22, 2011)

Same here, but I just leave it in the sink in a bowl of cold water. That's how I thaw
everything if it's sealed in plastic.
For kicks I test the temperature of the water when things are thawed sometimes...
never been above 40.


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 22, 2011)

I am all for the running water (or changing it up like a few said) or refrigerator.  If I do the latter, it is at least the night before, if not 24 hours, depending on the amount of fish.  But this is kind of moot for me because if I have fish it I usually pick it up fresh from a local fish market.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 22, 2011)

LindaZ said:


> Either refrigerator or cold water for me. Fish is one of those things I don't take chances with. I would never leave it on the counter to thaw. I'm cautious with bacteria as the subscribers to this forum can tell you -


 
Gown, gloves and mask?


----------



## SubwayScriptures (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks for the many replies... the consensus seems to be cold water, fridge, or a combination of the two, which seems fairly easy to handle.

Some on this thread have said 'fairly quickly' with the cold water method. How long are we talking? Obviously it depends on the amount of fish etc etc, I'm just curious for a ballpark estimate...


----------



## pacanis (Jan 22, 2011)

With the trickling cold water into a bowl, usually 30 minutes or so for sea scallops, jumbo shrimp or a small vacuum sealed snapper fillet. In the fridge a good hour. At my house anyway.


----------



## LindaZ (Jan 22, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Gown, gloves and mask?


 
N-95 respirator no less  -


----------



## Claire (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm not recommending it, but I put the vacuum packed tilapia fillets on the counter for a little while (until they aren't rock solid, an hour at the most), then refrigerate.  BUT I have to say, my kitchen is quite cold.  I wouldn't do it in the summer.  They're very thin, and I just do it to jump-start the process.


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 22, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Gown, gloves and mask?



Hazmat suit


----------



## LindaZ (Jan 22, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> Hazmat suit


 
Go ahead and laugh, yall - but like my mama said, "If you die doing (fill in the blank), don't come crying to me."


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 22, 2011)

LindaZ said:


> Go ahead and laugh, yall - but like my mama said, "If you die doing (fill in the blank), don't come crying to me."


 
Shrek laughs because I keep gloves in the kitchen.  I've always kept 10% bleach solution for wiping counters down, learned that one working in restaurants.  The only thing nursing did was make me trick out my first aid kit better.


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 23, 2011)

Plan ahead and take the fish out of the freezer and transfer to the refrigerator the day before you plan to use it.


----------



## AnnieDrews (Jan 23, 2011)

Here's what I do with frozen tilapia filets in individual vacuum packs. I put it in the fridge the morning I plan to use it. When I get home from work I take it out of the package, season and let it sit on a plate while getting everything else ready for supper. By the time I throw it on the stove top grill, it's ready.


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 23, 2011)

AnnieDrews said:


> Here's what I do with frozen tilapia filets in individual vacuum packs. I put it in the fridge the morning I plan to use it. When I get home from work I take it out of the package, season and let it sit on a plate while getting everything else ready for supper. By the time I throw it on the stove top grill, it's ready.



Sounds perfect.


----------



## AnnieDrews (Jan 23, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> Sounds perfect.


 
Honestly, I think the salt in the seasoning I use probably helps defrost it the rest of the way.


----------

